# Places to Rock Chuck hunt in Utah and Idaho



## z06king (Jun 16, 2012)

My favorite spot to Rock Chuck hunt in Idaho (near Soda Springs) is unavailable to hunt. Does anyone have any good locations or suggestions you would be willing to share or PM me?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

z06king said:


> My favorite spot to Rock Chuck hunt in Idaho (near Soda Springs) is unavailable to hunt. Does anyone have any good locations or suggestions you would be willing to share or PM me?


Good luck. Those places are held pretty close to the heart. Once it gets out (especially on a website) they get shot out very quickly.


----------



## z06king (Jun 16, 2012)

Al Hansen said:


> z06king said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite spot to Rock Chuck hunt in Idaho (near Soda Springs) is unavailable to hunt. Does anyone have any good locations or suggestions you would be willing to share or PM me?
> ...


I agree, but I figure it's worth a try


----------

